# Detti di corpo



## Necsus

Scrivendo l'intervento nella discussione 'dativo etico' mi sono reso conto di quanti modi di dire esistano riferiti a parti del nostro corpo. Provate a pensarci... Io comincio dall'alto, con alcuni che riguardano la testa:

- avere la testa dura
- avere la testa fra le nuvole
- avere la testa sul collo/sulle spalle
- avere la testa vuota
- averne fin sopra la testa
- andare a testa alta
- uscire/essere fuori di testa
- fasciarsi la testa prima di essersela rotta
- dare una lavata di testa
- mangiare in testa a qualcuno
- montarsi la testa
- sbattere/dare la testa al muro
- volere la testa di qualcuno
- fare un testa a testa

...e poi via via capelli, occhi, orecchi(e), naso, bocca e chi più ne ha più ne metta!


----------



## irene.acler

Bocca:
- a caval donato non si guarda in bocca
- restare con l'amaro in bocca
- il mattino ha l'oro in bocca

Naso:
- saltar la mosca al naso

Occhi:
- anche l'occhio vuole la sua parte
- occhio per occhio, dente per dente
- occhio non vede, cuore non duole


----------



## saia

Naso:
_- farla sotto il naso
- ficcare il naso
- prendere qlcu. per il naso
- non vedere più in là del proprio naso
- restar con un palmo di naso
- aver naso
_


----------



## femmejolie

irene.acler said:


> Bocca:
> - a caval donato non si guarda in bocca
> - restare con l'amaro in bocca
> - il mattino ha l'oro in bocca
> -In bocca al luppo!
> -Mettersi /cascare in bocca al lupo
> Naso:
> - saltar la mosca al naso
> -avere la puzza sotto il naso
> 
> Occhi:
> - anche l'occhio vuole la sua parte
> - occhio per occhio, dente per dente
> - occhio non vede, cuore non duole


 
Capelli:
-Averne fin sopra i capelli
-Prendersi per i capelli
-Fino alla punta dei capelli


----------



## Saoul

Collo
Averne fin sopra al collo
Essere nella  merda fino al collo

Spalle
Avere le spalle larghe
Fare spallucce

Arti superiori
Avere le braccia corte
Braccia rubate all'agricoltura
Dare un dito e prendersi tutto il braccio
Dare una mano
Ha morso la mano che lo nutriva
Man mano (o mano a mano)
Passare la mano


----------



## stanfal

Capelli:
Avere un diavolo per capello

Beh, per ora non produco altro...

S.

Edit: anzi, si:

Mani:
Mi prudono le mani!


----------



## fitter.happier

Capitare tra capo e collo!


----------



## pizzi

Fare orecchio di mercante
Essere ai piedi di qualcuno
Alzare il gomito
Stare alle costole di qualcuno
Dar di balta il cervello
Do di petto
Star sul gobbone a qualcuno
Far scendere il latte alle ginocchia
Olio di gomito
Girarsi i pollici


----------



## irene.acler

pizzi said:


> Dar di balta il cervello



Questa mi è nuova! Io conosco "dare di volta il cervello". E' forse un uso regionale il "dar di balta"?


----------



## Kraus

Dovrebbe essere toscano.


----------



## infinite sadness

Sono ammesse anche le parti intime? O verrei messo all'*indice*?


----------



## pizzi

Kraus said:


> Dovrebbe essere toscano.


 
Penso di sì, dovrebbe essere il cuore di *ribalta**to*...


----------



## irene.acler

pizzi said:


> Penso di sì, dovrebbe essere il cuore di *ribalta**to*...



Ma dai, che interessante!


----------



## femmejolie

irene.acler said:


> Questa mi è nuova! Io conosco "dare di volta il cervello". E' forse un uso regionale il "dar di balta"?


Sip, è toscano , come dice Kraus.
*Zingarelli:*
*balta
*[da *baltare ‘ribaltare’; av. 1588]
** (tosc.)* Sbalzo, rovesciamento | Dare la balta, dare di balta, andare, mandare sottosopra | *Gli ha dato di balta il cervello*, è impazzito.


----------



## irene.acler

Grazie anche a te, Femmejolie.


----------



## urizon9

Ciao! Cadere in *piedi*.Sognare ad *occhi* aperti.Prendere con le *mani* in sacco.Lasciarsi la *pelle*.Avere *pelle* dura.Aver *fegato*.Alzare il *gomito*.


----------



## Necsus

urizon9 said:
			
		

> Ciao! Cadere in *piedi*. Sognare ad *occhi* aperti. Prendere con le *mani* nel sacco. Lasciarci la *pelle*. Avere la *pelle* dura. Avere *fegato*. Alzare il *gomito*.


Qualche piccolissima correzione...


----------



## pizzi

Pane per i suoi denti
Avere gli occhi fuori dalle orbite
Mangiare a quattro ganasce, palmenti
Non essere uno stinco di santo
Tallone d'Achille


----------



## Necsus

Non è stato ancora preso in considerazione lo stomaco:

Dare di *stomaco*
Avere lo *stomaco* delicato
Stare/Avere sullo *stomaco*
Avere lo *stomaco* di fare qualcosa
Avere uno *stomaco* di ferro/da struzzo
Dare il volta*stomaco*/Rivoltare lo *stomaco*


E poi uno che in teoria li racchiude tutti:
Dalla *testa* ai *piedi /* Da *capo* a *piedi. *


----------



## njnye

Darsi la zappa sui piedi!


----------



## claudine2006

pizzi said:


> Fare orecchio di mercante


Esistono anche le versioni:
"fare orecchi da mercante"
"fare orecchie da mercante".

Valgono le parti anatomiche degli animali? 
Avere un peso sul groppone. 
Accarezzare il groppone a qualcuno (ovvero bastonarlo).
Avere molti anni sul groppone.


----------



## njnye

claudine2006 said:


> Accarezzare il groppone a qualcuno (ovvero bastonarlo)



Mi ha fatto venire in mente l'espressione di Verga "l'accarezzavano con i piedi"... 
Posso aggiungere alla lista: "la lingua batte dove il dente duole", "avere il dente avvelenato", "costare un occhio della testa", "non stare più nella pelle"... In Friuli per dire a qualcuno che è stupido si usa un'espressione traducibile con "hai una testa che non serve neppure per dare da mangiare ai maiali"... Quel dialetto è pieno di "detti di corpo", forse perché sono molto concreti e per certi versi divertenti (ad es. "hai una faccia da tacchino"...)


----------



## infinite sadness

Avere il diavolo in corpo.


----------



## saia

Lingua:
Non avere peli sulla lingua.
Essere una malalingua.
Avere una bella lingua.
Mordersi la lingua.
Perdere la lingua.
Avere q.no sulla punta della lingua.


----------



## claudine2006

saia said:


> Lingua:
> Non avere peli sulla lingua.
> Essere una malalingua.
> Avere una bella lingua.
> Mordersi la lingua.
> Perdere la lingua.
> Avere q.no sulla punta della lingua.


 
In tema di pelo:
Avere pelo sullo stomaco. 

In tema di lingua:
Avere la lingua biforcuta.


----------



## irene.acler

Avere la lingua lunga.


----------



## infinite sadness

Avere un nodo nella *gola.*


----------



## irene.acler

infinite sadness said:


> Avere un nodo nella *gola.*


 
Io dico:
Avere un nodo in gola
Avere un nodo alla gola


----------



## infinite sadness

Sì, si può dire anche così.


----------



## irene.acler

Ok. La tua versione però non l'ho mai sentita!


----------



## claudine2006

irene.acler said:


> Io dico:
> Avere un nodo in gola
> Avere un nodo alla gola


Anch'io avevo sentito solo queste due versioni.

Aggiungo:
Prendere qualcuno per la gola.
Far gola.


----------



## infinite sadness

irene.acler said:


> Ok. La tua versione però non l'ho mai sentita!


Io sì, in una canzone.


----------



## sabrinita85

infinite sadness said:


> Io sì, in una canzone.


E precisamente in 'Quando finisce un amore' di R. Cocciante.

Ma, forse, sarà una licenza poetica.


----------



## claudine2006

sabrinita85 said:


> E precisamente in 'Quando finisce un amore' di R. Cocciante.
> 
> Ma, forse, sarà una licenza poetica.


Lo credo anch'io. Leggendo il testo, ho notato che subito dopo dice "buco nello stomaco"...forse ha scelto l'espressione "nodo nella gola" per assonanza con il verso successivo.


----------



## infinite sadness

Brava!

Non credo comunque che sia licenza poetica, non mi sembra una frase sgrammaticata.

P.S.: il brava era riferito a Sabrinita85.


----------



## saia

Aggiungo:
Cuore in gola.
Essere con l'acqua alla gola.


----------



## irene.acler

Avere un groppo alla gola.


----------



## sabrinita85

infinite sadness said:


> Brava!
> 
> Non credo comunque che sia licenza poetica, non mi sembra una frase sgrammaticata.
> 
> P.S.: il brava era riferito a Sabrinita85.


Grazie, mi piace Cocciante.

No, la frase non è sgrammaticata, perché alla fine ha lo stesso significato delle altre due versioni, però ecco, io non ho sentito usare spesso "nella gola", ma può darsi che mi sbagli.


----------



## infinite sadness

In siciliano si dice anche dentro la gola.
Anche "avere un vuoto dentro lo stomaco", "avere un buco dentro lo stomaco", "avere un vuoto dentro la testa".


----------



## irene.acler

Avere un vuoto in testa.


----------



## claudine2006

infinite sadness said:


> In siciliano si dice anche dentro la gola.
> Anche "avere un vuoto dentro lo stomaco", "avere un buco dentro lo stomaco", "avere un vuoto dentro la testa".


Ah, OK; io conoscevo "un vuoto allo stomaco", "un buco allo stomaco", "un vuoto in testa".


----------



## infinite sadness

Poi c'è anche "avere un peso nello stomaco" e "avere un peso nella testa".


----------



## claudine2006

infinite sadness said:


> Poi c'è anche "avere un peso nello stomaco" e "avere un peso nella testa".


O "un peso sullo stomaco".


----------



## infinite sadness

Parlare "a braccio".


----------



## irene.acler

Io ho sempre sentito "avere un peso sullo stomaco" e "avere un peso in testa" / "avere un peso sulla testa".


----------



## irene.acler

Essere duro d'orecchi.
Entrare da un orecchio e uscire dall'altro.


----------



## sabrinita85

_Mettere la pulce nell'*orecchio*._


----------



## irene.acler

claudine2006 said:


> Saltare la mosca al naso.


 
Già detta (prima pagina).


----------



## irene.acler

Avere (qualcosa) sotto il naso.


----------



## infinite sadness

Sotto mano.


----------



## claudine2006

irene.acler said:


> Già detta (prima pagina).


Grazie, me n'ero già accorta e l'ho già cancellata.
Forse avremmo dovuto dividerli per parti del corpo...è un po' complicato verificare quali sono stati già detti.


----------



## saia

_Essere tutto orecchi.
Avere gli orecchi foderati di prosciutto.
_


----------



## claudine2006

irene.acler said:


> Avere (qualcosa) sotto il naso.


Avere qualcosa sotto mano.


----------



## irene.acler

saia said:


> _Essere tutto orecchi._
> _Avere gli orecchi foderati di prosciutto.
> _


 
Io sapevo: avere il prosciutto/le fette di prosciutto sugli occhi.


----------



## irene.acler

Mettere qualcosa sotto i denti.


----------



## sabrinita85

*Prendere qualcosa sottogamba.*


----------



## saia

Pendere dalle labbra.


----------



## claudine2006

Vedere come fumo negli occhi.


----------



## irene.acler

Camminare a braccetto con qualcuno.


----------



## infinite sadness

Tenere sott'occhio.


----------



## infinite sadness

Quattro occhi e quattro fanali.


----------



## claudine2006

irene.acler said:


> Camminare a braccetto con qualcuno.


O "andare a braccetto".


----------



## saia

Non muovere un dito.
Legarsela al dito.


----------



## irene.acler

Dare un'occhiata.
Avere gli occhi fuori dalle orbite.


----------



## infinite sadness

Camminare mano nella mano.


----------



## irene.acler

infinite sadness said:


> Quattro occhi e quattro fanali.


 
Questa non la sapevo!



claudine2006 said:


> O "andare a braccetto".


 
Giusto!


----------



## saia

_Mettere il dito sulla piaga._
_Toccare il cielo con un dito.
_


----------



## claudine2006

Fare il passo più lungo della gamba.


----------



## irene.acler

saia said:


> _Mettere il dito sulla piaga._
> _Toccare il cielo con un dito._


 
Io conosco: mettere il dito *nella* piaga.


----------



## claudine2006

irene.acler said:


> Io conosco: mettere il dito *nella* piaga.


Anch'io conoscevo "il dito nella piaga".


----------



## sabrinita85

*Avere l'acquolina in **bocca.*


----------



## infinite sadness

irene.acler said:


> Questa non la sapevo!


Si diceva da piccoli per prendere in giro (bonariamente) i ragazzini che portavano gli occhiali.


----------



## claudine2006

infinite sadness said:


> Quattro occhi e quattro fanali.


 


infinite sadness said:


> Si diceva da piccoli per prendere in giro (bonariamente) i ragazzini che portavano gli occhiali.


Da noi si diceva "quattr'occhi spara finocchi".


----------



## sabrinita85

Occhio, malocchio, prezzemolo e finocchio


----------



## claudine2006

Buttare un occhio.


----------



## irene.acler

claudine2006 said:


> Buttare un occhio.


 
Sarebbe come dire "cadere l'occhio"?


----------



## sabrinita85

*Non guardare la pagliuzza che è nell'occhio del tuo vicino, ma guarda la trave che è nel tuo.*


----------



## infinite sadness

La lingua batte dove il dente duole.


----------



## claudine2006

irene.acler said:


> Sarebbe come dire "cadere l'occhio"?


Esatto. Non chiedermene la provenienza perché non ne ho idea...
O "controllare", "dare un'occhiata".


----------



## irene.acler

Dare una mano.


----------



## irene.acler

claudine2006 said:


> Esatto. Non chiedermene la provenienza perché non ne ho idea...


 
Ah ok. Mai sentita.


----------



## sabrinita85

*Avere le mani bucate.


*


----------



## sabrinita85

*Gli dai un dito e si prende tutto il braccio.*


----------



## irene.acler

Avere l'acqua alla gola.


----------



## infinite sadness

Lavarsene le mani.


----------



## infinite sadness

Avere la zampe di gallina ai lati degli occhi.


----------



## sabrinita85

*Buon sangue non mente.*


----------



## irene.acler

Venir fuori dalle orecchie.


----------



## infinite sadness

Il vino fa sangue.


----------



## infinite sadness

L'acqua va nelle spalle.


----------



## irene.acler

infinite sadness said:


> L'acqua va nelle spalle.


 
Cosa significa?


----------



## irene.acler

Chi non ha testa ha gambe.


----------



## sabrinita85

irene.acler said:


> Venir fuori dalle orecchie.


Questa non l'avevo mai sentita!
Che significa ?
Quando si usa?


----------



## infinite sadness

irene.acler said:


> Cosa significa?


E' la traduzione in italiano di un detto siciliano.


----------



## claudine2006

infinite sadness said:


> Il vino fa sangue.


O il vino fa buon sangue.


----------



## sabrinita85

*Gioco di mano, gioco di villano.*


----------



## infinite sadness

claudine2006 said:


> O il vino fa buon sangue.


Sì, hai ragione.


----------



## claudine2006

sabrinita85 said:


> Questa non l'avevo mai sentita!
> Che significa ?
> Quando si usa?


Venir fuori dalle orecchie/uscire dalle orecchie si usa quando se ne ha abbastanza di qualcosa.
Ho ascoltato quella canzone così tante volte che mi esce dalle orecchie.


----------



## irene.acler

sabrinita85 said:


> Questa non l'avevo mai sentita!
> Che significa ?
> Quando si usa?


 
Ehm, magari è di uso regionale...
Comunque sia, significa che sei talmente stufa di qualcosa, di sentire qualcuno parlare, o che hai ascoltato una cosa mille volte, che ti vien fuori dalle orecchie!

Ah, anche tu Claudine la usi vedo..


----------



## sabrinita85

*Mani fredde, cuore caldo.*


----------



## irene.acler

Le bugie hanno le gambe corte.


----------



## sabrinita85

claudine2006 said:


> Venir fuori dalle orecchie/uscire dalle orecchie si usa quando se ne ha abbastanza di qualcosa.
> Ho ascoltato quella canzone così tante volte che mi esce dalle orecchie.





irene.acler said:


> Ehm, magari è di uso regionale...
> Comunque sia, significa che sei talmente stufa di qualcosa, di sentire qualcuno parlare, o che hai ascoltato una cosa mille volte, che ti vien fuori dalle orecchie!
> 
> Ah, anche tu Claudine la usi vedo..



Grazie per la spiegazione, la aggiungerò al mio vocabolario!


----------



## claudine2006

Darsela a gambe.
Fuggire a gambe levate.


----------



## sabrinita85

* Il sangue non è acqua.*


----------



## irene.acler

Peccato di gola.


----------



## sabrinita85

*Non c'è peggior sordo di chi non vuol sentire.
*


----------



## irene.acler

Al cuor non si comanda.


----------



## claudine2006

Avere un cuore d'oro.


----------



## sabrinita85

claudine2006 said:


> Occhio non vede cuore non duole.


Già c'è


----------



## irene.acler

In bocca chiusa non entrano le mosche.


----------



## claudine2006

Avere un cuore di ghiaccio.


----------



## sabrinita85

*Bocca mia (o ventre mio) fatti capanna!*


----------



## infinite sadness

Avere il cuore di pietra.


----------



## claudine2006

Difendere con le unghie e con i denti.


----------



## claudine2006

Ridere a denti stretti.


----------



## infinite sadness

Bocca che non parla si chiama cucuzza.


----------



## irene.acler

sabrinita85 said:


> *Bocca mia (o ventre mio) fatti capanna!*


 
Cosa significa? Non l'ho mai sentito!


----------



## sabrinita85

*Avere i denti da coniglio.*


----------



## irene.acler

Perdere la testa per qualcuno.
Avere grilli per la testa.


----------



## infinite sadness

Avere le orecchie da somaro.


----------



## claudine2006

irene.acler said:


> Cosa significa? Non l'ho mai sentito!


Se sei di fronte ad una tavola imbandita, vuoi che la tua pancia sia grande come una capanna per poter mangiare il più possibile.
Io conosco: pancia mia fatti capanna!


----------



## sabrinita85

irene.acler said:


> Cosa significa? Non l'ho mai sentito!


Si dice quando si ha fame. Sarebbe come: bocca mia apriti più che puoi. Hihihi.


----------



## irene.acler

claudine2006 said:


> Se sei di fronte ad una tavola imbandita, vuoi che la tua pancia sia grande come una capanna per poter mangiare il più possibile.
> Io conosco: pancia mia fatti capanna!


 


sabrinita85 said:


> Si dice quando si ha fame. Sarebbe come: bocca mia apriti più che puoi. Hihihi.


 
Ma dai..interessante! Grazie mille!


----------



## claudine2006

Essere una faccia di bronzo.


----------



## claudine2006

Fare buon viso a cattivo gioco.


----------



## irene.acler

claudine2006 said:


> Essere una faccia di bronzo.


 
Io conosco: avere una faccia di bronzo.


----------



## sabrinita85

*Testa di cuoio.


*


----------



## infinite sadness

Avere il doppio mento.


----------



## irene.acler

Testa di rapa!


----------



## infinite sadness

Faccia di velluto.


----------



## sabrinita85

*Avere la pelle d'oca.*


----------



## claudine2006

irene.acler said:


> Testa di rapa!


Oppure testa di cavolo! (e ci fermiamo qui  ).


----------



## infinite sadness

Avere le vene varicose.


----------



## irene.acler

claudine2006 said:


> Oppure testa di cavolo! (e ci fermiamo qui  ).


 
Esattamente


----------



## claudine2006

Non essere in vena.


----------



## irene.acler

Tirare le orecchie.


----------



## claudine2006

infinite sadness said:


> Avere le vene varicose.


Non mi sembra un modo di dire....


----------



## irene.acler

Non metter bocca dove non ti tocca.


----------



## claudine2006

Il riso abbonda sulla bocca degli sciocchi.


----------



## sabrinita85

*Far tremare la vene ai polsi.*


----------



## irene.acler

Avere il piede in due staffe.


----------



## claudine2006

Tastare il polso (della situazione).


----------



## irene.acler

Avere una doppia faccia.


----------



## claudine2006

femmejolie said:


> In bocca al lupo!


----------



## infinite sadness

Metti il pane al dente che la fame se ne risente.


----------



## irene.acler

Pasta/riso al dente.


----------



## claudine2006

L'ombelico del mondo.


----------



## infinite sadness

Cervello di gallina.


----------



## irene.acler

Dare olio di gomito.


----------



## irene.acler

Fare gli occhi dolci.


----------



## infinite sadness

Avere le mani lunghe (in senso figurato).


----------



## claudine2006

infinite sadness said:


> Avere le mani lunghe (in senso figurato).


O allungare le mani (non solo in senso sessuale).


----------



## infinite sadness

Allevare una serpe in seno.


----------



## sabrinita85

*Sedere a mandolino.*


----------



## infinite sadness

Camminare con i piedi a papera.


----------



## claudine2006

Mostrare i denti (nel senso di "avere un atteggiamento aggressivo", "farsi valere").


----------



## infinite sadness

Obtorto collo.


----------



## irene.acler

infinite sadness said:


> Obtorto collo.


 
 Cosa vuol dire?


----------



## infinite sadness

irene.acler said:


> Cosa vuol dire?


Vuol dire malvolentieri.


----------



## irene.acler

infinite sadness said:


> Vuol dire malvolentieri.


 
Grazie mille!


----------



## infinite sadness

Dovere!


----------



## sabrinita85

Magari non è proprio signorile, ma si dice anche...
*andare di corpo.*


----------



## infinite sadness

Camminare a quattro piedi. (significa "a gattoni", "gattonare")


----------



## sabrinita85

*Su due piedi.*


----------



## infinite sadness

Stare con tre piedi in una scarpa.


----------



## sabrinita85

infinite sadness said:


> Stare con tre piedi in una scarpa.


Ma non erano due i piedi?


----------



## infinite sadness

No, sono tre.
Il proverbio non significa quello che hai pensato.
Significa assumere un atteggiamento di estrema timidezza/ubbidienza, ad esempio di fronte a un superiore.


----------



## Necsus

I contributi piovono! E allora per agevolare chi avrà piacere d'intervenire ho provato a ordinare gli interventi fatti finora...

Ho segnalato con un punto interrogativo le citazioni per le quali personalmente ho dei dubbi sulla diffusione, pertinenza o sul significato, ditemi cosa ne pensate, se è giusto inserirli o no:

*Testa* di cuoio [?] 
*Faccia* da tacchino [?] 
*Faccia* di velluto [?] 
Avere una doppia *faccia* [?]
Avere le *orecchie* da somaro [?] 
*Occhio*, malocchio, prezzemolo e finocchio [?] 
Avere le zampe di gallina ai lati degli *occhi* [?] 
Avere (qualcosa) sotto il *naso* [?] 
*Bocca* che non parla si chiama cucuzza [?] 
Metti il pane al *dente* che la fame se ne risente [?] 
Pasta/riso al *dente* [?] 
L'acqua va nelle *spalle* [?] 
Star sul *gobbone* a qualcuno [?] 
*Mani* fredde *cuore* caldo [?] 
*Sedere* a mandolino [?] 
Camminare con i *piedi* a papera [?]
Camminare a quattro *piedi* [?]
Stare con tre *piedi* in una scarpa [?]
Buon *sangue* non mente
Far tremare le *vene* ai *polsi* [!] (secondo quanto detto nel thread 'similitudini animali' sarebbe un'espressione sbagliata...)

E non ho elencato alcune citazioni che esulavano dal tema della discussione.

Segue altro post con elenco citazioni...


----------



## Necsus

PRIMA PARTE:

Avere il diavolo in *corpo* 
Andare di *corpo* 

Lasciarci la *pelle*
Avere *pelle* dura
Non stare (più) nella *pelle*
Avere la *pelle* d'oca

Avere la *testa* dura
Avere la *testa* fra le nuvole
Avere la *testa* sul *collo*/sulle *spalle*
Avere la *testa* vuota
Averne fin sopra la *testa*
Andare a *testa* alta
Uscire/essere fuori di *testa*
Fasciarsi la *testa* prima di essersela rotta
Dare una lavata di *testa*
Mangiare in *testa* a qualcuno
Montarsi la *testa*
Sbattere/dare la *testa* al muro
Volere la *testa* di qualcuno
Fare un *testa* a *testa*
Dalla* testa *ai* piedi* / Da *capo* a *piedi*
Una *testa* che non serve neppure per dare da mangiare ai maiali
Avere un vuoto in *testa* 
Avere un peso sulla (nella/in) *testa* 
Chi non ha (buona) *testa* ha (buone) *gambe* 
Perdere la *testa* 
Avere grilli per la *testa* 
*Testa* di rapa
*Testa* di cavolo

Avere la *faccia* di bronzo
Fare buon *viso* a cattivo gioco

Avere il doppio *mento* 

Dar di balta il *cervello*
*Cervello* di gallina

Avere un diavolo per *capello*
Averne fin sopra i *capelli*
Prendersi per i *capelli*
Fino alla punta dei *capelli*

Fare *orecchio* da mercante
Essere duri d'*orecchi* 
Entrare da un *orecchio* e uscire dall'altro
Mettere la pulce nell'*orecchio* 
Essere tutt'*orecchi* 
Uscire/Venir fuori dalle *orecchie* 
Tirare le *orecchie*

Sognare a *occhi* aperti
Avere gli *occhi* fuori dalle orbite
Anche l'*occhio* vuole la sua parte
*Occhio* per occhio, *dente* per dente
*Occhio* non vede, *cuore* non duole
Costare un *occhio* della *testa* 
Avere gli *occhi*/*orecchi* foderati di prosciutto
Vede come il fumo negli *occhi* 
Tenere sott'*occhio* 
Quattro *occhi* e quattro fanali
Dare un'*occhiata* 
A quattr'*occhi* 
Buttare un *occhio* 
Far cadere l'*occhio* 
Non guardare la pagliuzza che è nell'*occhi*o del tuo vicino, ma guarda la trave che è nel tuo
Fare gli *occhi* dolci

Avere la puzza sotto il *naso*
Farla sotto il *naso*
Ficcare il *naso*
Prendere qualcuno per il *naso* 
Non vedere più in là del proprio *naso* 
Restar con un palmo di *naso* 
Aver *naso* 

In *bocca* al lupo!
Mettersi /cascare in *bocca* al lupo
A caval donato non si guarda in *bocca* 
Restare con l'amaro in *bocca* 
Il mattino ha l'oro in *bocca* 
Avere l'acquolina in *bocca* 
In *bocca* chiusa non entrano mosche
Non metter *bocca* dove non ti tocca
Il riso abbonda sulla *bocca* degli sciocchi

Pane per i suoi *denti* 
Mangiare a quattro *ganasce*, palmenti
Avere il *dente* avvelenato
Mettere qualcosa sotto i *denti* 
Ridere a *denti* stretti
Avere i *denti* da coniglio

Mostrare i *denti* 

La *lingua* batte dove il dente *duole* 
Non avere peli sulla *lingua* 
Essere una mala*lingua* 
Avere una bella *lingua* 
Mordersi la *lingua* 
Perdere la *lingua* 
Avere qualcosa sulla punta della *lingua* 
Avere la *lingua* biforcuta
Avere la *lingua* lunga
Fare la *lingua*ccia 
Pendere dalle *labbra*


----------



## Necsus

SECONDA PARTE:

Averne fin sopra al *collo*
Essere nella m...a fino al *collo*
Capitare tra capo e *collo* 
Obtorto *collo* 

Avere un nodo alla (nella/in) *gola* 
Prendere per la *gola* 
Far *gola* 
Avere/Essere con l'acqua alla *gola* 
Avere un groppo alla *gola* 
Peccato di *gola* 

Avere le *spalle* larghe
Fare *spallucce* 

Avere un peso sul *groppone*
Accarezzare il *groppone* a qualcuno
Avere molti anni sul *groppone* 

Avere il *cuore* in *gola* 
Al *cuor* non si comanda
Avere un *cuore* d'oro
Avere il *cuore* di ghiaccio
Avere il *cuore* di pietra
Stare alle *costole* di qualcuno

Do di *petto* 

Allevare una serpe in *seno* 

Aver *fegato*

Dare di *stomaco *
Avere lo *stomaco* delicato
Stare/Avere sullo *stomaco* 
Avere lo *stomaco* di fare qualcosa
Avere uno *stomaco* di ferro/da struzzo
Dare il volta*stomaco*/Rivoltare lo *stomaco* 
Avere il pelo sullo *stomaco* 
Avere un buco/vuoto allo *stomaco* 
Avere un peso sullo (nello) *stomaco* 
*Pancia* mia fatti capanna
L'*ombelico* del mondo

Avere le *braccia* corte
*Braccia* rubate all'agricoltura
Alzare il *gomito*
Olio di *gomito*
Alzare il *gomito* 
Parlare a *braccio* 
Andare a *braccetto* 

Tastare il *polso* 

Dare una *mano* 
Mordere la *mano* che nutre
Man *mano* (o mano a mano)
Passare la *mano* 
Mi prudono le *mani* 
Sotto*mano*
Prendere con le *mani* in sacco
*Mano* nella *mano* 
Con le *mani* in *mano* 
Una *mano* lava l'altra
Avere le *mani* bucate
Toccare con *mano* 
Venire alle *mani* 
Lavarsene le *mani* 
Gioco di *mano* gioco di villano
Avere le *mani* lunghe
Allungare le *mani* 

Dare un *dito*/una* mano* e farsi prendere (tutto) il *braccio* 
Girarsi i *pollici* 
Non muovere un *dito* 
Legarsela al *dito* 
Mettere il *dito* nella/sulla piaga
Toccare il cielo con un *dito* 
Tra moglie e marito non mettere il *dito* 
Lottare con le *unghie* e con i *denti* 

Far scendere il latte alle *ginocchia*
Non essere uno *stinco* di santo
Prendere qualcosa sotto*gamba* 
Fare il passo più lungo della *gamba* 
Le *bugie* hanno le gambe corte
Darsela a *gambe* 
Fuggire a *gambe* levate

Essere ai *piedi* di qualcuno
Cadere in *piedi*
Darsi la zappa sui *piedi* 
Su due* piedi* 
Tenere il *piede* in due staffe

Su due *piedi* 
*Tallone* d'Achille

Il vino fa buon *sangue* 
Buon *sangue* non mente
Il *sangue* non è acqua
Non essere in *vena*


----------



## infinite sadness

Necsus said:


> I contributi piovono! E allora per agevolare chi avrà piacere d'intervenire ho provato a ordinare gli interventi fatti finora...
> 
> Ci sono citazioni ripetute, che sarebbe giusto eliminare: post 39 (già detto nel 4), 55 (52), 56 (3), 68 (18), 86 (22), 89 (5), 93 (5), 95 (36), 176 (8).
> 
> Ho segnalato con un punto interrogativo le citazioni per le quali personalmente ho dei dubbi sulla diffusione, pertinenza o sul significato, ditemi cosa ne pensate, se è giusto inserirli o no:
> 
> *Testa* di cuoio [?] Le teste di cuoio sono dei reparti specializzati della Polizia italiana (abbastanza conosciuta)
> *Faccia* da tacchino [?] Mai sentita
> *Faccia* di velluto [?] Parte finale della frase "ci hai creduto, faccia di velluto"
> Avere una doppia *faccia* [?] Essere ipocrita (molto diffusa)
> Avere le *orecchie* da somaro [?] Andare male a scuola.
> *Occhio*, malocchio, prezzemolo e finocchio [?] Rituale scaramantico abbastanza noto.
> Avere le zampe di gallina ai lati degli *occhi* [?] Questa era solo una forzatura, tanto per inventare qualcosa.
> Avere (qualcosa) sotto il *naso* [?] Mai sentito
> *Bocca* che non parla si chiama cucuzza [?] Detto siciliano
> Metti il pane al *dente* che la fame si risente [?] Detto siciliano
> Pasta/riso al *dente* [?] Quando la pasta non viene cotta molto per farla rimanere più duretta (molto diffusa)
> L'acqua va nelle *spalle* [?] Modo di dire siciliano
> Star sul *gobbone* a qualcuno [?] Non so
> *Mani* fredde *cuore* caldo [?] L'ho sentita
> *Sedere* a mandolino [?] L'ho sentita (quando una ha il sedere con una certa forma)
> Camminare con i *piedi* a papera [?] Con i piedi un po' aperti verso l'esterno.
> Camminare a quattro *piedi* [?] L'ho già spiegato, camminare a gattoni.
> Stare con tre *piedi* in una scarpa [?] Starsene in soggezione (siciliano)
> Buon *sangue* non mente [?] Molto diffusa
> Far tremare le *vene* ai *polsi* [!] (secondo quanto detto nel thread 'similitudini animali' sarebbe un'espressione sbagliata...)
> 
> E non ho elencato alcune citazioni che esulavano dal tema della discussione.
> 
> Segue altro post con elenco citazioni...


----------



## Necsus

Giusto, IS, avrei dovuto specificare caso per caso. Per alcune espressioni non è ovviamente del significato che non sono certo, ma del fatto che siano o meno conosciute e usate:

*Faccia* da tacchino (di questa mi sfugge anche il significato)
Avere una doppia *faccia*
Avere le *orecchie* da somaro 
Avere (qualcosa) sotto il *naso*
*Bocca* che non parla si chiama cucuzza (di questa mi sfugge anche il significato)
Metti il pane al *dente* che la fame si risente (c.s)
L'acqua va nelle *spalle* (c.s)
Star sul *gobbone* a qualcuno
*Mani* fredde *cuore* caldo (c.s)
Camminare a quattro *piedi *(io conosco 'a quattro zampe', che ovviamente non fa riferimento al corpo umano...)
Stare con tre *piedi* in una scarpa

oppure che siano catalogabili o meno tra i modi di dire riferiti a parti del corpo umano:

*Testa* di cuoio
*Faccia* di velluto
Avere le zampe di gallina ai lati degli *occhi* (e hai già risposto tu)
Pasta/riso al *dente*
*Sedere* a mandolino
Camminare con i *piedi* a papera

'Buon *sangue* non mente' è finito nella lista per errore...


----------



## infinite sadness

Necsus said:


> Giusto, IS, avrei dovuto specificare caso per caso. Per alcune espressioni non è ovviamente del significato che non sono certo, ma del fatto che siano o meno conosciute e usate:
> 
> *Faccia* da tacchino (di questa mi sfugge anche il significato)
> Avere una doppia *faccia*
> Avere le *orecchie* da somaro
> Avere (qualcosa) sotto il *naso (la puzza)*
> *Bocca* che non parla si chiama cucuzza (di questa mi sfugge anche il significato) *(significa: uno che non parla è definibile una testa di zucca, cioè poco intelligente)*
> Metti il pane al *dente* che la fame si risente (c.s) *(equivale all'italiano "l'appetito vien mangiando)*
> L'acqua va nelle *spalle* (c.s) *(è un'esortazione a bere vino a chi non vuole bere)*
> Star sul *gobbone* a qualcuno
> *Mani* fredde *cuore* caldo (c.s)* (è una presunzione popolare: chi ha le mani fredde in senso fisico dovrebbe essere caldo interiormente)*
> Camminare a quattro *piedi *(io conosco 'a quattro zampe', che ovviamente non fa riferimento al corpo umano...) *(se non sbaglio "4 piedi" dovrebbe essere usato in tutto il Meridione)*
> Stare con tre *piedi* in una scarpa *(ritengo che sia esclusivamente siciliano)*
> 
> oppure che siano catalogabili o meno tra i modi di dire riferiti a parti del corpo umano:
> 
> *Testa* di cuoio
> *Faccia* di velluto
> Avere le zampe di gallina ai lati degli *occhi* (e hai già risposto tu)
> Pasta/riso al *dente*
> *Sedere* a mandolino
> Camminare con i *piedi* a papera
> 
> 'Buon *sangue* non mente' è finito nella lista per errore...



Penso che i detti siciliani, essendo conosciuti solo in sicilia, non sono catalogabili come modi di dire italiani.


----------



## sabrinita85

Necsus said:


> Giusto, IS, avrei dovuto specificare caso per caso. Per alcune espressioni non è ovviamente del significato che non sono certo, ma del fatto che siano o meno conosciute e usate:
> 
> *Faccia* da tacchino (di questa mi sfugge anche il significato) *anche a me*
> Avere una doppia *faccia Io direi "fare la doppia faccia" (quindi fare il doppiogiochista)*
> Avere le *orecchie* da somaro *Io direi: mettere le orecchie da somaro (quando un bambino è somaro gli si 'mettono' le orecchie da somaro)*
> Avere (qualcosa) sotto il *naso ??? Non lo conosco*
> *Bocca* che non parla si chiama cucuzza (di questa mi sfugge anche il significato)
> Metti il pane al *dente* che la fame si risente (c.s)
> L'acqua va nelle *spalle* (c.s)
> Star sul *gobbone* a qualcuno *Penso che equivalga a "stare sulle spalle di qualcuno"/"stare a carico di qualcuno".*
> *Mani* fredde *cuore* caldo (c.s) *famoso detto popolare*
> Camminare a quattro *piedi *(io conosco 'a quattro zampe', che ovviamente non fa riferimento al corpo umano...)
> Stare con tre *piedi* in una scarpa
> 
> oppure che siano catalogabili o meno tra i modi di dire riferiti a parti del corpo umano:
> 
> *Testa* di cuoio
> *Faccia* di velluto
> Avere le zampe di gallina ai lati degli *occhi* (e hai già risposto tu)
> Pasta/riso al *dente*
> *Sedere* a mandolino
> Camminare con i *piedi* a papera
> 
> 'Buon *sangue* non mente' è finito nella lista per errore...


Per le restanti spiegazioni rimando ai post di IS in alto.

Ps= Far tremare le *vene* ai *polsi* ... ehm io l'ho sempre detta , non so se sia sbagliata.


----------



## irene.acler

Necsus said:


> *Testa* di cuoio [?] *mai sentita*
> *Faccia* da tacchino [?] *mai sentita*
> *Faccia* di velluto [?] *mai sentita*
> Avere una doppia *faccia* [?] *come ha già segnalato Sabrinita, io la uso con il significato di fare il doppio gioco (uso proprio il verbo avere, non fare--> può anche darsi che io abbia qualche influenza regionale..)*
> Avere le *orecchie* da somaro [?] *questa espressione l'ho sentita spesso*
> *Occhio*, malocchio, prezzemolo e finocchio [?] *mai sentita sinceramente*
> Avere le zampe di gallina ai lati degli *occhi* [?] *mai sentita*
> Avere (qualcosa) sotto il *naso* [?] *avere qualcosa così vicino che non ci si accorge nemmeno (per esempio avere la soluzione di un problema sotto il naso= hai la soluzione lì davanti agli occhi, ma non te ne accorgi)*
> *Bocca* che non parla si chiama cucuzza [?]  *mai sentita*
> Metti il pane al *dente* che la fame se ne risente [?] *mai sentita*
> L'acqua va nelle *spalle* [?] *mai sentita*
> Star sul *gobbone* a qualcuno [?] *già chiarita da Sabrinita*
> Camminare con i *piedi* a papera [?] *non la conosco*
> Camminare a quattro *piedi* [?]* non la conosco: conosco piuttosto "camminare a quattro zampe"*
> Stare con tre *piedi* in una scarpa [?] *non la conosco*


----------



## irene.acler

Necsus said:


> Avere la *testa* dura
> Avere la *testa* fra le nuvole
> Avere la *testa* sul *collo*/sulle *spalle*
> Avere la *testa* vuota
> Averne fin sopra la *testa*
> Andare a *testa* alta
> Uscire/essere fuori di *testa*
> Fasciarsi la *testa* prima di essersela rotta
> Dare una lavata di *testa*
> Mangiare in *testa* a qualcuno
> Montarsi la *testa*
> Sbattere/dare la *testa* al muro
> Volere la *testa* di qualcuno
> Fare un *testa* a *testa*
> Dalla* testa *ai* piedi* / Da *capo* a *piedi*
> Una *testa* che non serve neppure per dare da mangiare ai maiali
> Avere un vuoto in *testa*
> Avere un peso sulla (nella/in) *testa*
> Chi non ha (buona) *testa* ha (buone) *gambe*
> Perdere la *testa*
> Avere grilli per la *testa*
> *Testa* di rapa
> *Testa* di cavolo
> Farsi mettere i *piedi *in *testa
> *



Un altro modo di dire riferito a testa e piedi.


----------



## pizzi

Testa d'uovo
Colpo di testa
Non esserci con la testa
Farsi saltare le cervella
Avere il cervello fritto
Fare il viso dell'arme
Buon viso a cattiva sorte
Muso duro, berretta fraccata (calcata in testa)
A muso duro
Dire una cosa a brutto muso
Ti penso, non ti fischiano le orecchie?
Sorridere fino alle orecchie
Naso/orecchio/occhio fino
Trinariciuto (con tre narici, comunista)
Avere gli occhi nel piatto (_avere le occhiaie_, con riferimento all'iconografia di santa Lucia)
Mi balla l'occhio (_questa situazione non mi convince..._)
Sgranare gli occhi
Avere l'occhio da pesce lesso
Colpo d'occhio
Far l'occhio di triglia
Parlare con la zeppola in bocca
Bocca mia, taci!
Acqua in bocca!
Ne uccide più la lingua che la spada
Via il dente, via il dolore
Prendere uno per il collo
Prendere in collo un bambino
Che barba!
Fargliene un baffo
Sparare a bruciapelo
Avere il pelo sullo stomaco
Vendere cara la pelle
Sensazione di pelle
Antipatia a pelle
Essere una persona di polso
Manolesta
Fare manomorta
La manomorta della Chiesa
Non valere l'unghia del mignolo
Una mano lava l'altra, tutte e due lavano il viso
Darsi di gomito
Affanno di stomaco (_vomito_)
Prendere le decisioni di pancia
Essere un budellone (_mangiare smodatamente_)
Prestare il fianco
Voltare gallone (parmigiano: il gallone è la coscia; _girarsi nel letto e continuare a dormire, disinteressandosi di quel che succede_)
A gamba tesa
Essere in gamba
Gigante coi piedi d'argilla
Prendere uno in contropiede


----------



## claudine2006

pizzi said:


> Fargliene un baffo


Incredibile! Quanti ne hai trovati!
Solo una cosa: non andrebbe meglio "farsene un baffo", nel senso di "infischiarsene"?
P.e.i ciò che pensi me ne faccio  un baffo.


----------



## Necsus

Ecco l'aggiornamento del 'listone'...  
(prima parte)

Avere il diavolo in *corpo* 
Andare di *corpo* 

Lasciarci/Rimetterci la *pelle*
Avere *pelle* dura
Non stare (più) nella *pelle*
Avere la *pelle* d'oca
Vendere cara la *pelle*
Sensazione di *pelle*
Antipatia a *pelle*

Sparare a brucia*pelo*
Avere il *pelo* sullo *stomaco*

Avere la *testa* dura
Avere la *testa* fra le nuvole
Avere la *testa* sul *collo*/sulle *spalle*
Avere la *testa* vuota
Averne fin sopra la *testa*
Andare a *testa* alta
Uscire/essere fuori di *testa*
Fasciarsi la *testa* prima di essersela rotta
Dare una lavata di *testa*
Mangiare in *testa* a qualcuno
Montarsi la *testa*
Sbattere/dare la *testa* al muro
Volere la *testa* di qualcuno
Fare un *testa* a *testa*
Dalla* testa *ai* piedi* / Da *capo* a *piedi*
Una *testa* che non serve neppure per dare da mangiare ai maiali
Avere un vuoto in *testa* 
Avere un peso sulla (nella/in) *testa* 
Chi non ha (buona) *testa* ha (buone) *gambe* 
Perdere la *testa* 
Avere grilli per la *testa* 
*Testa* di rapa
*Testa* di cavolo
*Testa *d'uovo
Colpo di *testa*
Non esserci/starci con la *testa*

Avere la *faccia* di bronzo
Fare buon *viso* a cattivo gioco/sorte
Avere il doppio *mento* 
A *muso *duro
Dire una cosa a brutto *muso*
Che *barba*!
Farsene un *baffo*

Dar di volta/balta il *cervello*
*Cervello* di gallina
Farsi saltare le *cervella*
Avere il *cervello *fritto

Avere un diavolo per *capello*
Averne fin sopra i *capelli*
Prendersi per i *capelli*
Fino alla punta dei *capelli*

Fare *orecchio* da mercante
Essere duri d'*orecchi* 
Entrare da un *orecchio* e uscire dall'altro
Mettere la pulce nell'*orecchio* 
Essere tutt'*orecchi* 
Uscire/Venir fuori dalle *orecchie* 
Tirare le *orecchie*
Fischiare le *orecchie*
Sorridere fino alle *orecchie*
Avere *orecchio *fino

Sognare a *occhi* aperti
Avere gli *occhi* fuori dalle orbite
Anche l'*occhio* vuole la sua parte
*Occhio* per occhio, *dente* per dente
*Occhio* non vede, *cuore* non duole
Costare un *occhio* della *testa* 
Avere gli *occhi*/*orecchi* foderati di prosciutto
Vede come il fumo negli *occhi* 
Tenere sott'*occhio* 
Quattro *occhi* e quattro fanali
Dare un'*occhiata* 
A quattr'*occhi* 
Buttare un *occhio* 
Far cadere l'*occhio* 
Non guardare la pagliuzza nell'*occhio* del tuo vicino, ma la trave nel tuo
Fare gli* occhi* dolci
Avere *occhio *fino
Sgranare gli *occhi*
Avere l'*occhio* da pesce lesso
Colpo d'*occhio*
Fare l'*occhio* di triglia
Avere gli *occhi* nel piatto (?)

Avere la puzza sotto il *naso*
Farla sotto il *naso*
Ficcare il *naso*
Prendere qualcuno per il *naso* 
Non vedere più in là del proprio *naso* 
Restar con un palmo di *naso* 
Aver *naso* 
Avere qualcosa sotto il *naso *e non vederlo
Avere *naso *fino

In *bocca* al lupo!
A caval donato non si guarda in *bocca* 
Restare con l'amaro in *bocca* 
Il mattino ha l'oro in *bocca* 
Avere l'acquolina in *bocca* 
In *bocca* chiusa non entrano mosche
Non metter *bocca* dove non ti tocca
Il riso abbonda sulla *bocca* degli sciocchi
*Bocca *mia, taci!
Acqua in *bocca*!
Pendere dalle *labbra*

Mangiare a quattro *ganasce*, palmenti
Pane per i propri *denti*
Avere il *dente* avvelenato
Mettere qualcosa sotto i *denti* 
Ridere a *denti* stretti
Avere i *denti* da coniglio
Pasta/riso al *dente*
Mostrare i *denti*
Via il *dente*, via il dolore


----------



## Necsus

(seconda parte)

La *lingua* batte dove il dente *duole* 
Non avere peli sulla *lingua* 
Essere una mala *lingua* 
Avere una bella *lingua* 
Mordersi la *lingua* 
Perdere la *lingua* 
Avere qualcosa sulla punta della *lingua* 
Avere la *lingua* biforcuta
Avere la *lingua* lunga
Fare la *lingua*ccia
Ne uccide più la *lingua*che la spada

Averne fin sopra al *collo*
Essere nella merda fino al *collo*
Capitare tra capo e *collo* 
Obtorto *collo* 
Prendere uno per il *collo*
Prendere in *collo* un bambino

Avere un nodo/groppo alla (nella/in) *gola* 
Prendere per la *gola* 
Far *gola* 
Avere/Essere con l'acqua alla *gola* 
Peccato di *gola* 

Avere le *spalle* larghe
Fare *spallucce* 

Avere un peso sul *groppone*
Accarezzare il *groppone* a qualcuno
Avere molti anni sul *groppone* 
Star sul *gobbone* a qualcuno

Avere il *cuore* in *gola* 
Al *cuor* non si comanda
Avere un *cuore* d'oro
Avere il *cuore* di ghiaccio
Avere il *cuore* di pietra
Stare alle *costole* di qualcuno

Do di *petto* 
Allevare una serpe in *seno* 

Aver *fegato*

Prestare il *fianco*

Dare di *stomaco* 
Avere lo *stomaco* delicato
Stare/Avere sullo *stomaco* 
Avere lo *stomaco* di fare qualcosa
Avere uno *stomaco* di ferro/da struzzo
Dare il volta*stomaco*/Rivoltare lo *stomaco* 
Avere il pelo sullo *stomaco* 
Avere un buco/vuoto allo *stomaco* 
Avere un peso sullo (nello) *stomaco* 
*Pancia* mia fatti capanna
L'*ombelico* del mondo
Prendere le decisioni di *pancia*

Avere le *braccia* corte
*Braccia* rubate all'agricoltura
Parlare a *braccio* 
Andare a *braccetto*

Alzare il *gomito*
Olio di *gomito*
Alzare il *gomito* 
Darsi di*gomito*

Tastare il *polso* 
Essere una persona di *polso*

Dare una *mano* 
Mordere la *mano* che nutre
Man *mano* (A mano a mano)
Passare la *mano* 
Mi prudono le *mani* 
Sotto*mano*
Prendere con le *mani* nel sacco
*Mano* nella *mano* 
Stare con le *mani* in *mano* 
Una *mano* lava l'altra, tutte e due lavano il *viso*
Avere le *mani* bucate
Toccare con *mano* 
Venire alle *mani* 
Lavarsene le *mani* 
Gioco di *mano* gioco di villano
*Mani* fredde *cuore* caldo
Avere le *mani* lunghe
Allungare le *mani* 
*Mano*lesta
Fare (la) *mano*morta

Dare un *dito*/una* mano* e farsi prendere (tutto) il *braccio* 
Non muovere un *dito* 
Legarsela al *dito* 
Mettere il *dito* nella/sulla piaga
Toccare il cielo con un *dito* 
Tra moglie e marito non mettere il *dito*
Girarsi i *pollici*
Lottare con le *unghie* e con i *denti* 
Non valere l'*unghia*del mignolo

Far scendere/venire il latte alle *ginocchia*
Prendere qualcosa sotto*gamba* 
Fare il passo più lungo della *gamba* 
Le bugie hanno le *gambe* corte
Darsela a *gambe* 
Fuggire a *gambe* levate
Essere in *gamba*
Non essere uno *stinco* di santo

Essere ai *piedi* di qualcuno
Cadere in *piedi*
Darsi la zappa sui *piedi* 
Su due* piedi* 
Tenere il *piede* in due staffe
Su due *piedi*
Avere i *piedi* a papera
Farsi mettere i *piedi *in *testa*
Gigante coi*piedi* d'argilla
Prendere in contro*piede*
*Tallone* d'Achille

Buon *sangue* non mente
Il vino fa *sangue* 
Il *sangue* non è acqua
Non essere in *vena* 
Far tremare le *vene* ai *polsi* [!]


----------



## Necsus

Integriamo un po' l'elenco...

A *corpo* morto
*Corpo* a *corpo*

A fior di *pelle*
Far accapponare la *pelle*
Rischiare la *pelle*

Fare *pelo* e contro*pelo*
Lisciare il *pelo*
Mancare un *pelo*

A *testa* bassa
Dare alla *testa*
Far girare la *testa*
Fare una *testa* così
Tener *testa*
*Testa* a *testa*

*Faccia* a *faccia*
Alla *faccia* di...
Dire in *faccia*
*Faccia* d'angelo
*Faccia* da schiaffi
Perdere la *faccia*
Salvar la *faccia*
A *viso* aperto
Leggere in *viso*
Farla in *barba*
Fare barba e *capelli*
Leccarsi i *baffi*

Far venire i *capelli* bianchi
Non torcere un *capello*
Prendersi per i *capelli*
Strapparsi i *capelli*
Tirare per i *capelli*


----------



## _sandra_

Ciao ragazzi,
Non so se sia un posto giusto.. ma potrei farvi qualche domanda del vostro elenco? Ho trovato il significato di tante espressioni scritte, ma non ci riesco con alcune.. Potete dare un' occhiata su queste e spiegarmele?

1. Avere lo stomaco di far qualcosa
2. Avere una bella lingua 
3. Prendersi per i capelli 
4. Girarsi i pollici
5.Avere le braccia corte 
6.Lasciarci la *pelle* 
7.Vedere come fumo negli occhi 
8. Avere le mani lunghe - essere avido?
 
Grazie tantissime in anticipo 
S.


----------



## gabrigabri

_sandra_ said:


> Ciao ragazzi,
> Non so se sia un posto giusto.. ma potrei farvi qualche domanda del vostro elenco? Ho trovato il significato di tante espressioni scritte, ma non ci riesco con alcune.. Potete dare un' occhiata su queste e spiegarmele?
> 
> 1. Avere lo stomaco di far qualcosa = avere coraggio
> 2. Avere una bella lingua = parlare molto
> 3. Prendersi per i capelli = litigare
> 4. Girarsi i pollici = annoiarasi
> 5.Avere le braccia corte = essere tirchi
> 6.Lasciarci la *pelle* = morire
> 7.Vedere come fumo negli occhi =??? non chiaramente?
> 8. Avere le mani lunghe - rubare?
> 
> Grazie tantissime in anticipo
> S.



Ciao!
Non sono sicuro su tutte!!


----------



## sabrinita85

1. Avere lo stomaco di far qualcosa = avere coraggio 
2. Avere una bella lingua = parlare molto 
3. Prendersi per i capelli = litigare
4. Girarsi i pollici = annoiarasi 
5.Avere le braccia corte = essere tirchi 
6.Lasciarci la *pelle* = morire 
7.Vedere come fumo negli occhi =*odiare* 
8. Avere le mani lunghe - rubare; *dedito a menare le mani*


----------



## _sandra_

sabrinita85 said:


> 1. Avere lo stomaco di far qualcosa = avere coraggio
> 2. Avere una bella lingua = parlare molto
> 3. Prendersi per i capelli = litigare
> 4. Girarsi i pollici = annoiarasi
> 5.Avere le braccia corte = essere tirchi
> 6.Lasciarci la *pelle* = morire
> 7.Vedere come fumo negli occhi =*odiare*
> 8. Avere le mani lunghe - rubare; *dedito a menare le mani*


 

Grazie mille a tutti e due!!


----------



## housecameron

Ciao!

_Avere le mani lunghe_

Secondo me significa in primis _esercitare il potere, insinuarsi in modo subdolo:_
le mani lunghe della politica/ criminalità ecc.

In seconda battuta: _rubare,_ e anche _palpeggiare_.

Un picchiatore è uno che ha le mani pesanti/ che alza le mani, non mi risulta essere un individuo con le mani lunghe.


----------



## sabrinita85

housecameron said:


> Ciao!
> 
> _Avere le mani lunghe_
> 
> Secondo me significa in primis _esercitare il potere, insinuarsi in modo subdolo:_
> le mani lunghe della politica/ criminalità ecc.


Mai sentita con questa accezione...


----------



## Mariano50

Da noi in Sardegna viene usato con i due significati:
avere le mani lunghe = rubare oppure essere manesco/a, come anche definito da Sabrinita!


----------



## housecameron

Ciao Sabrinita e Mariano! 
Vedo che l'Italia è sempre mooolto lunga


----------



## Angel.Aura

Mi è venuto in mente (a proposito, *mente* vale?):
- fare le cose in punta di *piedi* (con delicatezza, discrezione)
- spaccare il *capello* in quattro (essere eccessivamente analitici, polemici, pignoli)
A.A.


----------



## Necsus

Io l'ho sempre collegato solo alla propensione al furto, ma anche secondo il Treccani:

_avere le mani lunghe_ - di persona che ruba, o che riesce a ottenere ciò che vuole per mezzo di appoggio e intrighi, o che è pronto a usarle per picchiare

il secondo significato attribuito mi fa pensare alla locuzione latina 'longa manus' (chi agisce per conto di qualcuno, in campo economico o politico, con mezzi e scopi non sempre leciti), il terzo francamente neanche a me è mai capitato di incontrarlo.


----------



## Artemide Diana

mi cadono le *braccia* (= sono deluso e in una condizione di temporanea impotenza)


----------



## awanzi

"Detti di corpo" è orribile come titolo per questo thread.  Scusate se lo dico, ma mi fa pensare al passato di "Dare di corpo".


----------



## gabrigabri

awanzi said:


> "Detti di corpo" è orribile come titolo per questo thread. Scusate se lo dico, ma mi fa pensare al passato di "Dare di corpo".




Che significa dare di corpo??


----------



## Angel.Aura

gabrigabri said:


> Che significa dare di corpo??


*AN*dare di corpo = evacuare, defecare, fare pupù.
(Ma che edificante dare questa risposta  )


----------



## Necsus

Hm... vi ricordo che qui siamo in SI, e 'dare di corpo' non credo che sia italiano..! 
'Dare di stomaco' sì, o 'andare di corpo', ma non vuol dire che sia lecito mischiare le due locuzioni. Perfino il tollerantissimo Google elenca appena 13 risultati in tutto il web (probabilmente 14, adesso)...


----------



## awanzi

gabrigabri said:


> Che significa dare di corpo??



E infatti è stata la mia reazione alla lettura del titolo del thread!
Immaginavo che qualcuno si chiedesse cosa abbia voluto dire "Detti di corpo"...
Da lì la mia risposta!

@ Angel.aura: semmai "Andai di corpo", non "AN-detti"


----------



## rocamadour

Ciao Necsus! 
Mi sono riletta (quasi) tutto il thread, ma - a meno che non mi sia sfuggito  - credo che abbiamo dimenticato "far venire il latte alle *ginocchia*".


----------



## rainbowizard

Avere le *mani* in pasta
Avere la *faccia* di bronzo *(ops già detto!)*
Chi non ha *testa* ha *gambe (ooops già detto!)*
Avere il *pollice *verde
Stringere i *denti*
Essere di *bocca* buona
Aver le *gambe* che fan giacomo giacomo (in realtà non ho mai capito perché si dice così  )


----------



## Amada

*Gli dai la mano e si prende il braccio (quando uno si approfitta dell' altrui generosita')
*Ragazzo in gamba (bravo a fare qualcosa)


----------



## Sabrine07

housecameron said:


> Ciao!
> 
> _Avere le mani lunghe_
> 
> Secondo me significa in primis _esercitare il potere, insinuarsi in modo subdolo:_
> le mani lunghe della politica/ criminalità ecc.


 


sabrinita85 said:


> Mai sentita con questa accezione...


Ma certo, dal latino _longa manus_.


----------



## Necsus

@*Rocamadour*: purtroppo la voce c'è già (Pizzi - post #8).
@*Amada*: ahimè, anche le tue due ci sono già.
@*Rainbowizard*: una spiegazione è l'onomatopea _ciac ciac_ (Garzanti).

Per ovviare alle ripetizioni, riporto tutte le voci finora elencate (in tre parti), con un tentativo di spiegazione delle stesse. 
Ne mancherebbero ancora tantissime, ma ho il sospetto che, considerati gli scopi del forum, un simile elenco sia una _trattazione_ più che sufficiente . 

(PRIMA PARTE):

A *corpo* morto _[con tutto il peso]_
Andare di *corpo* _[espellere le feci]_
Avere il diavolo in *corpo* _[essere molto vivaci, agitati o pieni d'energia]_
*Corpo* a *corpo *_[scontro diretto]_
Dare *corpo* (*alle ombre)* _[concretizzare (difficoltà o problemi inesistenti)]_
Prendere *corpo* _[concretizzarsi]_

Buon *sangue* non mente _[alcune caratteristiche si ereditano]_
Far tremare le *vene* e i (/ai) *polsi* _[incutere timore]_
Il vino fa (buon) *sangue* _[il vino proteggerebbe il cuore]_
Il *sangue* non è acqua _[i legami familiari sono forti]_
(Non) essere in *vena* _[(non) avere molta voglia di fare qualcosa]_

(Antipatia) a *pelle *_[(antipatia) trasmessa da una persona]_
(Avere i nervi) a fior di *pelle *_[essere molto irritabili]_
Avere la *pelle* dura _[resistere alle malattie o scampare più volte alla morte]_
Avere la *pelle* d'oca _[rabbrividire]_
Far accapponare la *pelle *_[c.s.]_
Lasciarci/rimetterci la *pelle *_[morire]_
Non stare (più) nella *pelle *_[attendere con impazienza]_
Rischiare la *pelle *_[rischiare di morire]_
Sensazione di *pelle *_[sensazione trasmessa da una persona]_
Vendere cara la *pelle *_[difendersi accanitamente]_

Avere il *pelo* sullo *stomaco *_[non avere scrupoli]_
Fare *pelo* e contro*pelo *_[criticare severamente]_
Lisciare il *pelo *_[adulare qualcuno]_
Mancare (per) un *pelo *_[mancare (di) pochissimo]_
(Sparare) a brucia*pelo *_[a distanza ravvicinata]_

Andare a *testa* alta _[non avere nulla di cui vergognarsi]_
A *testa* bassa _[con irruenza]_
Averne fin sopra la *testa* _[averne abbastanza]_
Avere la *testa* dura _[essere testardi]_
Avere la *testa* fra le nuvole _[essere distratti]_
Avere la *testa* sul *collo*/sulle *spalle* _[essere realisti]_
Avere la *testa* vuota _[avere difficoltà a pensare]_
Avere un peso sulla (nella/in) *testa* _[avere l'emicrania?]_
Avere un vuoto in *testa* _[avere un'amnesia?]_
Chi non ha (buona) *testa* ha (buone) *gambe* _[se non si usa l'una si usano le altre]_
Colpo di *testa* _[azione avventata]_
Dalla* testa *ai* piedi* / Da *capo* a *piedi* _[interamente]_
Dare alla *testa* _[inebriare]_
Dare una lavata di *testa* _[rimproverare]_
Far girare la *testa* _[=dare alla testa]_
Fare una *testa* così _[insistere su un argomento o frastornare di chiacchiere]_
(Fare un) *testa* a *testa* _[(competere) alla pari]_
Fasciarsi la *testa* prima di essersela rotta _[prevedere sempre il peggio]_
Mangiare in *testa* a qualcuno _[essere superiori]_
Montarsi la *testa* _[sopravvalutarsi]_
(Non) avere grilli per la *testa* _[(non) avere idee bizzarre]_
Non esserci/starci con la *testa* _[aver perso la ragione]_
Perdere la *testa* _[=uscire di testa]_
Sbattere/dare la *testa* al/contro il muro _[disperarsi]_
*Testa* di rapa _[persona non molto intelligente]_
*Testa* di cavolo _[=testa di rapa]_
*Testa *d'uovo _[intellettuale o pelato]_
Tener *testa* _[opporsi validamente]_
Una *testa* che non serve neppure per dare da mangiare ai maiali _[…?]_
Uscire/essere fuori di *testa* _[perdere la ragione]_
Volere la *testa* di qualcuno _[volerne la rovina]_

Alla *faccia* di... _[a dispetto di…]_
A *muso *duro _[con decisione o rudezza]_
Avere il doppio *mento* _[avere la pappagorgia]_
Avere la *faccia* di bronzo _[essere sfrontati]_
A *viso* aperto _[senza timore; lealmente]_
Brutto *muso* _[faccia dura, arcigna]_
Che *barba*! _[che noia]_
Dire in *faccia* _[dire chiaramente]_
*Faccia* a *faccia* _[di fronte, o in privato]_
*Faccia* d'angelo _[espressione falsamente innocente]_
*Faccia* da schiaffi _[espressione beffarda]_
Fare buon *viso* a cattivo gioco/sorte _[adattarsi]_
Fare/Servire di *barba* e *capelli* _[sistemare per bene qualcuno; spettegolare]_
Farla in *barba* _[ingannare qualcuno con astuzia]_
Farsene un *baffo* _[infischiarsene]_
Leccarsi i *baffi* _[apprezzare qualcosa]_
Leggere in *viso* _[capire cosa sente o pensa qualcuno]_
Perdere la *faccia* _[screditarsi]_
Salvar la *faccia* _[salvare la reputazione]_

Avere il *cervello *fritto/in pappa _[non riuscire più a ragionare]_
*Cervello* di gallina _[scarsa intelligenza]_
Dar di volta/balta il *cervello* _[impazzire]_
Farsi saltare le *cervella* _[spararsi alla testa]_

Avere un diavolo per *capello* _[essere infuriati]_
Averne fin sopra i *capelli* _[non poterne più]_
Far venire i *capelli* bianchi _[dare molte preoccupazioni]_
Fino alla punta dei *capelli* _[totalmente]_
Non torcere un *capello* _[non far del male]_
Prendersi per i *capelli* _[accapigliarsi, litigare]_
Spaccare il *capello* in quattro _[essere eccessivamente analitici, polemici, pignoli]_
Strapparsi i *capelli* _[disperarsi]_
Tirare per i *capelli* _[costringere]_

Avere *orecchio *fino _[sentirci bene]_
(D)rizzare le *orecchie* _[prestare attenzione]_
Entrare da un *orecchio* e uscire dall'altro _[non dare importanza]_
Essere duri d'*orecchi* _[non sentirci bene]_
Essere tutt'*orecchi* _[ascoltare con attenzione]_
Fare *orecchi**(o)* da mercante _[fingere di non capire]_
Mettere la pulce nell'*orecchio* _[insinuare un sospetto]_
Non sentirci da un *orecchio* _[non voler ascoltare qualcosa]_
(Sentir) fischiare le *orecchie* _[avvertire di essere menzionati]_
Sorridere fino alle *orecchie* _[sorridere apertamente]_
Sturare le *orecchie* _[dire chiaro e tondo]_
Tapparsi le *orecchie* _[non voler ascoltare]_
Tirare le *orecchie* _[rimproverare]_
Uscire/Venir fuori dalle *orecchie* _[non poterne più]_


----------



## Necsus

(SECONDA PARTE)

Anche l'*occhio* vuole la sua parte _[l'aspetto ha la sua importanza]_
A quattr'*occhi* _[a tu per tu]_
Aprire gli *occhi* _[rendersi conto di qualcosa]_
Avere gli *occhi*/*orecchi* foderati di prosciutto _[non vedere/sentire]_
Avere gli *occhi* fuori dalle orbite _[essere stravolti]_
Avere gli *occhi* nel piatto _[…?]_
Avere l'*occhio* da pesce lesso _[avere lo sguardo spento]_
Avere *occhio *fino _[intendersi di qualcosa]_
Buttare un *occhio* _[dare un'occhiata]_
Colpo d'*occhio* _[veduta d'insieme; prima impressione]_
Costare un *occhio* della *testa* _[costare molto]_
Dare un'*occhiata* _[guardare senza fermare lo sguardo]_
Far cadere l'*occhio* _[=buttare un occhio]_
Fare l'*occhio* di triglia _[fare lo sguardo languido]_
Fare gli* occhi* dolci _[cercare di ingraziarsi qualcuno]_
Guardare la pagliuzza nell'*occhio* altrui, e non la trave nel proprio _[non vedere i propri difetti]_
Mettere gli *occhi* su _[essere interessati a qualcosa]_
*Occhio* per occhio, *dente* per dente _[pena uguale al danno]_
*Occhio* non vede, *cuore* non duole _[non vedendo non si soffre]_
Quattro *occhi* e quattro fanali _[…?]_
Sgranare gli *occhi* _[essere sorpresi]_
Sognare a *occhi* aperti _[fantasticare]_
Tenere gli *occhi* aperti _[stare attenti]_
Tenere sott'*occhio* _[controllare]_
Vede come il fumo negli *occhi* _[avere in antipatia]_

Avere (buon) *naso* _[avere fiuto]_
Avere la puzza sotto il *naso* _[essere altezzosi]_
Avere *naso *fino _[avere un buon odorato]_
Avere qualcosa sotto il *naso **(*e non vederlo) _[non accorgersene]_
Farla sotto il *naso** a qualcuno* _[senza che se ne accorga]_
Ficcare il *naso* _[impicciarsi]_
Non vedere più in là del proprio *naso* _[essere di vedute limitate]_
Prendere per il *naso* qualcuno _[prendere in giro]_
Restare con un palmo di *naso* _[essere delusi o stupefatti]_

A caval donato non si guarda in *bocca* _[non criticare un regalo]_
Acqua in *bocca*! _[non parlare di qualcosa]_
Avere l'acquolina in *bocca* _[essere allettati da qualcosa]_
*Bocca *mia, taci! _[meglio non parlare]_
Essere di *bocca* buona _[accontentarsi facilmente]_
Il riso abbonda sulla *bocca* degli sciocchi _[chi è sciocco ride spesso]_
Il mattino ha l'oro in *bocca* _[le prime ore del giorno sono le migliori]_
In *bocca* al lupo! _[buona fortuna]_
In *bocca* chiusa non entrano mosche _[meglio non parlare inutilmente]_
Mangiare a quattro *ganasce*, palmenti _[mangiare voracemente]_
Non metter *bocca* dove non ti tocca _[non impicciarti]_
Pendere dalle *labbra* _[ascoltare con attenzione]_
Restare con l'amaro in *bocca* _[rimanere delusi]_

Avere i *denti* da coniglio _[incisivi molto sviluppati?]_
Avere il *dente* avvelenato _[avercela con qualcuno per qualcosa]_
Mettere qualcosa sotto i *denti* _[mangiare qualcosa]_
Mostrare i *denti* _[essere pronti a difendersi o attaccare]_
Pane per i propri *denti* _[un degno avversario]_
Pasta/riso al *dente* _[cotti quanto basta]_
Ridere a *denti* stretti _[ridere controvoglia]_
Stringere i *denti* _[mettercela tutta, resistere]_
Via il *dente*, via il dolore _[rimuovere la causa di qualcosa?]_

Avere la *lingua* biforcuta _[non essere sinceri]_
Avere la *lingua* lunga _[parlare troppo]_
Avere qualcosa sulla punta della *lingua* _[non riuscire a ricordarlo]_
Avere una bella *lingua* _[parlare molto]_
Essere una mala *lingua* _[sparlare]_
Fare la *lingua*ccia _[mostrare la lingua per scherno]_
La *lingua* batte dove il *dente* *duole* _[toccare un argomento doloroso]_
Mordersi la *lingua* _[trattenersi dal dire qualcosa]_
Ne uccide più la *lingua *che la spada _[le parole possono fare molto male]_
Non avere peli sulla *lingua* _[dire quello che si pensa]_
Perdere la *lingua* _[non parlare più]_

Avere/Essere con l'acqua alla *gola* _[essere in una situazione disperata]_
Avere un nodo/groppo alla (nella/in) *gola* _[provare una forte emozione]_ 
Far *gola* _[allettare]_ 
Peccato di *gola* _[ingordigia]_ 
Prendere per la *gola* _[allettare]_

Averne fin sopra al *collo* _[non poterne più?]_
Capitare tra capo e *collo* _[inaspettato]_
Essere nella merda fino al *collo* _[in una situazione difficile]_
Obtorto *collo* _[a forza]_ 
Prendere in *collo* un bambino _[in braccio]_
Prendere uno per il *collo* _[imporre condizioni gravose]_

Accarezzare il *groppone* a qualcuno _[ingraziarselo?]_
Avere le *spalle* larghe _[saper sopportare]_
Avere molti anni sul *groppone* _[essere anziano]_
Avere un peso sul *groppone* _[sopportare]_
Fare *spallucce* _[mostrare disinteresse, noncuranza]_
Star sul *gobbone* a qualcuno _[essere inviso a qualcuno?]_

Andare a *braccetto* _[andare d'accordo]_
Avere le *braccia* corte _[essere tirchi]_
*Braccia* rubate all'agricoltura _[qualcuno non particolarmente abile in un'attività]_
Far cadere le *braccia* _[scoraggiare]_
Parlare a *braccio* _[senza aver preparato un discorso]_

Alzare il *gomito* _[bere]_
Darsi di *gomito* _[fare un cenno d'intesa]_
Olio di *gomito* _[energia in lavori manuali]_

Essere una persona di *polso* _[essere energico, autoritario]_
Tastare il *polso** (a qualcuno)* _[valutare con discrezione]_

Allungare le *mani* _[palpare; rubacchiare; picchiare]_
Avere le *mani* bucate _[spendere con facilità]_
Avere le *mani* lunghe _[=allungare le mani]_
Dare una *mano* _[aiutare]_
Fare (la) *mano *morta _[fingere insensibilità alla mano per metterla dove non dovrebbe stare]_
Gioco di *mano**,* gioco di villano _[scherzo di persona rozza]_
Lavarsene le *mani* _[esimersi da responsabilità]_
*Mani* fredde *cuore* caldo _[…?]_
Man *mano* (A mano a mano) _[gradatamente; di volta in volta]_
*Mano* nella *mano* _[mano nella mano]_
Mordere la *mano* che nutre _[essere ingrati?]_
*Mano*lesta _[veloce di mano]_
Mi prudono le *mani* _[aver voglia di menarle]_
Passare la *mano* _[saltare il proprio turno]_
Prendere/Cogliere con le *mani* nel sacco _[sorprendere in flagrante]_
Toccare con *mano* _[verificare]_
Stare con le *mani* in *mano* _[oziare]_
Sotto*mano* _[a portata di mano]_
Una *mano* lava l'altra, tutte e due lavano il *viso* _[aiutandosi il risultato è migliore]_
Venire alle *mani* _[picchiarsi]_


----------



## Necsus

(TERZA, E ULTIMA, PARTE)

Avere il *pollice* verde _[essere portati per il giardinaggio]_
Dare un *dito*/una* mano* e farsi prendere (tutto) il *braccio* _[dare più del previsto]_
Girarsi i *pollici* _[oziare]_
Legarsela al *dito* _[non dimenticare]_
Lottare con le *unghie* e con i *denti* _[strenuamente]_
Mettere il *dito* nella/sulla piaga _[toccare un argomento doloroso]_
Non muovere un *dito* _[non intervenire]_
Non valere l'*unghia *del mignolo _[non valere nulla in confronto a]_
Toccare il cielo con un *dito* _[essere felici]_
Tra moglie e marito non mettere il *dito* _[mi sembra chiaro]_

Al *cuor* non si comanda _[i sentimenti non si controllano]_
Allevare/Nutrire una serpe in *seno* _[beneficiare qualcuno che si rivelerà nemico]_
Avere il *cuore* di ghiaccio _[essere spietato, insensibile]_
Avere il *cuore* di pietra _[essere spietato, insensibile]_
Avere il *cuore* in *gola* _[essere affannati o angosciati]_
Avere un *cuore* d'oro _[essere buoni]_
Do di *petto* _[il più acuto emettibile da un tenore]_
Stare alle *costole* di qualcuno _[inseguire]_

Avere *fegato* _[essere coraggiosi]_
Prestare il *fianco* _[esporsi]_

Avere lo *stomaco* delicato _[essere sensibili di stomaco]_
Avere lo *stomaco* di fare qualcosa _[riuscire a sopportare di fare]_
Avere un buco/vuoto allo *stomaco* _[avere fame]_
Avere uno *stomaco* di ferro/da struzzo _[digerire qualunque cosa]_
Avere un peso sullo (nello) *stomaco* _[non aver digerito]_
Dare di *stomaco* _[rigettare]_
Dare il volta*stomaco*/ Rivoltare lo *stomaco* _[suscitare ribrezzo]_
L'*ombelico* del mondo _[il centro del mondo]_
*Pancia* mia fatti capanna _[prepararsi a mangiare molto]_
Prendere le decisioni di *pancia* _[agire d'istinto]_
Stare/Avere sullo *stomaco* _[non essere sopportati/non sopportare]_

Avere le *gambe* che fanno giacomo giacomo _[che tremano]_
Darsela a *gambe* _[fuggire]_
Essere in *gamba* _[stare bene o essere valente]_
Fare il passo più lungo della *gamba* _[spingersi oltre le proprie possibilità]_
Far scendere/venire il latte alle *ginocchia* _[infastidire, deprimere]_
Fuggire a *gambe* levate _[in gran fretta]_
Le bugie hanno le *gambe* corte _[vengono scoperte presto]_
Non essere uno *stinco* di santo _[non comportarsi certo in modo irreprensibile]_
Prendere qualcosa sotto*gamba* _[sottovalutarlo]_

Andarci con i *piedi* di piombo _[procedere con cautela]_
Avere i *piedi* a papera _[avere i piedi piatti?]_
Cadere in *piedi* _[uscire indenne]_
Darsi la zappa sui *piedi* _[danneggiarsi involontariamente]_
Essere ai *piedi* di qualcuno _[prostrarsi]_
Fare le cose in punta di *piedi* _[in silenzio/con discrezione]_
Farsi mettere i *piedi *in *testa* _[farsi dominare]_
Gigante coi *piedi* d'argilla _[senza basi solide]_
Prendere in contro*piede* _[spiazzare]_
Su due* piedi* _[senza pensarci troppo]_
*Tallone* d'Achille _[punto debole]_
Tenere il *piede* in due staffe _[barcamenarsi tra due possibilità]_


----------



## SunDraw

saia said:


> _Essere tutto orecchi._
> _Avere gli orecchi foderati di prosciutto._


Direi che il detto originario è "avere gli *occhi* foderati di prosciutto"; e che quella con le orecchie sia una forzatura per assonanza.

Io offro qui per qui:

Avere la *mano* di velluto con = trattare con delicatezza.

Con *pugno *di ferro = con vigore e severità, drasticamente.
Con *pugno* di ferro in guanto di velluto = con cortese fermezza, inflessibilmente ma non ruvidamente.

Fare/giocare a *braccio* di ferro = confrontarsi nella prova di forza braccio contro braccio e gomito sul tavolo.
Anche figurato: "braccio di ferro tra le due parti".

Avere un *occhio* di riguardo per = prestare attenzione per il caso particolare dato da.

*Petto* in fuori, *pancia* in dentro (e *capelli* alla prussiana!) = con postura marziale o comunque esercitata per ben figurare. 

Prendere di *petto* = affrontare direttamente e d'impeto.

Restare a *bocca *asciutta = non avere ottenuto niente.

Da far rizzare i *capelli* = oltremodo spaventoso.

Dire in *faccia* = dire in modo (molto) diretto.

Di/per un *palmo* = di/per poco.
Di/per un'*unghia* = di/per un *pelo* = di/per pochissimo = di misura.

(Far venire/smaltire) la *bile* = (far venire/smaltire) la rabbia.

Un *osso* duro = difficile da (con)vincere.

Incrociare le *dita* = gesto scaramantico "perchè vada bene" (*non credo* sia anche italiano il significato anglosassone <?> "nella speranza di non essere scoperti").

Alle *spalle* = dietro le *spalle* = non apertamente (con una persona).

Avere *culo* = aver fortuna.

(Mettere/con) le ali ai *piedi* = (Mettere/con) rapidità e leggerezza.

In un batter d'*occhio* = in un battito di* ciglia* = in un istante.

___

Poi, della serie io l'avrei detta così (cfr riassunti offerti):

Lontano dagli occhi, lontano dal cuore = non avendo sott'occhio ci si pensa di meno.
Menare per il naso = prendere per i *fondelli* = prendere per il *culo* = ingannare.
Non ci sente da quell'orecchio = non vuole prestare attenzione a quell'aspetto.
Il sangue non è acqua = è una questione di classe, cioè capacità e stile (non necessariamente per "casata" effettiva).
Antipatia, ma anche simpatia! a pelle = antipatia o simpatia istintiva.
Montarsi la testa = sopravvalutare se stessi o la propria situazione.
Il mattino ha l'oro in bocca = non indugiare.
Via il dente via il dolore = prima si interviene (risolutamente) prima si risolve.
Parlare con la lingua biforcuta = mentire.
Averlo sulla punta della lingua = non riuscire a ricordarlo ...ma quasi!
Accarezzare il groppone = bastonare, dare una "ripassata". 
Mi sta sul gobbone = mi sta sul *gozzo* = mi sta qui = non lo sopporto, lo malsopporto.
Mani fredde cuore caldo = nonostante la flemma se ne vien scoprendo il lato sentimentale.
Mordere la mano che nutre = approfittarsi o prendersela proprio con chi ci aiuta.
Tra moglie e marito non mettere il dito = non intromettersi tra persone che sono in speciale relazione tra loro.


----------



## Amada

Necsus, siamo nelle tue mani (questa sicuramente c' è già).
Ho pensato:
Essere nell'occhio del ciclone = in mezzo ai guai
Bere due dita di vino = come unità di misura
Stare con un piede nella tomba (macabro!)


----------



## saltapicchio

Ho dato una rapida scorsa alle pagine di questa discussione e mi è balzato all'occhio come dalle parti anatomiche fin qui considerate manchino gli attributi sessuali. Mi rendo conto di come si possa facilmente degenerare, ognuno poi ha una propria sensibilità, una propria cultura, e tra di noi magari c'è anche qualcuno che potrebbe sentirsi offeso nel leggere determinate espressioni. Si tratta però di una mancanza forte, in quanto nel linguaggio comune tante frasi e modi di dire fanno perno proprio sulle parole che, il più delle volte volgarmente, definiscono in maniera anche colorita attributi ed organi sessuali maschili e femminili.

Per quanto mi riguarda, il vocabolario italiano ospita più versioni "volgari" della definizione degli organi genitali, molti di questi termini sono stati ampiamente sdoganati a qualsiasi livello socioculturale, nella letteratura (anche la più "alta") troviamo questo tipo di terminologia, se poi vogliamo avere un approccio scientifico all'uso della parola penso non ci si debba "nascondere dietro un dito".

Fatta la dovuta introduzione, evito di lanciarmi nel turpe sproloquio di cui potrei essere capace e attendo indicazioni da parte dei moderatori.

Francamente spero si possa procedere, magari senza artefizi tipo "stare sulle bip" oppure "mi hai rotto il c...."


----------



## Saoul

> NOTA DEI MODERATORI
> 
> La lingua italiana è composta anche dalle espressioni volgari. In quest'ottica la discussione può assolutamente comprendere le espressioni a cui fa riferimento saltapicchio.
> Detto questo, però, ricordo a tutti, anche se so che non ce ne sarà bisogno, che:
> 
> - l'uso del simbolo  è obbligatorio quando necessario (vedi regole);
> - la discussione dovrà restare accademica;
> - non è consentito chattare;
> 
> Qualora i moderatori vedessero parolacce non adeguatamente segnalate, chat o post poco accademici, cancelleranno i contenuti inidonei.
> 
> Grazie
> Saoul


----------



## SunDraw

Essere/stare con le* budella* in mano = essere preso con le bombe = essere incasinatissimo = essere affaccendato al limite dell'irrisolvibile.

In/di *fronte* a = davanti a.

Far* fronte* a = af*front*are con impegno.

S*front*ato = s*faccia*to = senza rispetto, troppo diretto.

S*bocca*to = con parole volgari.

Finire in* bocca *a = cadere nelle *grinfie/mani* di = soccombere a.

S*fegat*ato = esageratamente appassionato.

*Bil*ioso = rabbioso, rancoroso.

Avere le* palpebre* pesanti = avere gli occhi che si chiudono dal sonno.

Avere ancora il *moccio *al *naso* = essere un *moccio*so = avere ancora la *bocca* sporca di latte = essere ancora un bambino.

L'unico* neo* (della cosa) = l'unico aspetto lievemente negativo, meno felice (della cosa).

Portare in* palmo* di* mano* = tenere da conto = trattare con riguardo.
Offrire in* palmo* di* mano* = rendere disponibile con facilità e comfort.

Chiedere la *mano* = Chiedere in sposa.
Im*palm*are = sposare.

(Pagare) sull'*unghia *= (pagare) in contanti, direttamente e in modo garantito.

Da contarsi sulle *dita* = pochissimi.

Essere (bello) in *carne* = d'aspetto sano e robusto.
Avere un bell'in*carn*ato = avere un bel colore sano.
(Colore) in*carn*ato = (color)* carne* = bello roseo.

Tenere in* pugno* = avere il controllo totale di.

Di alto/basso* profilo* = di grande/poca dignità e valore.

(Soluzione) di grande/breve* respiro* = (soluzione) di molta/poca sostanza e grande/poca prospettiva.

Essere una *testa *quadra = essere stolido, da duro e semplice a idiota.

Avere un'*ugola* d'oro = essere in grado di cantare splendidamente.
Avere le *mani* d'oro = dotato di ottima abilità manuale.

(Uscirne) con le* ossa *rotte = (esser stato ridotto) a mal partito = (uscirne) male, malridotto, con grande insuccesso.


Integrazioni

Stare alle* costole* = star vicino in modo assillante o inseguire.

In *barba* _a_.


_Inferno_
(prima parte, per raggiunto numero massimo di immagini)

Rompere il *cazzo* = scocciare insopportabilmente.

Stare in *culo* a = essere tremendamente antipatico a.

Andare in *culo* a = tamponare.

In*cul*are: figuratamente lo stesso che fottere. 
Fare il *culo* a = rovinare, da fisicamente ai vari livelli.


----------



## SunDraw

_Inferno_
(seconda parte, per raggiunto numero massimo di immagini)

Mandare affan*culo* = dire vaffan*culo*! a = mandare a quel paese = scacciare/scongiurare verbalmente.

Non avere le *palle* (per/di fare) = essere uno s*midoll*ato = essere senza *spina dorsale* = essere poco o per nulla capace (per/di fare), non avere carattere.

Averne le* palle* piene di = non poterne più di = non sopportare più.

Non valere un *cazzo* = "non valere uno *sputo*" = valere molto poco.

*Coglione* = testa di *cazzo* = stupido.


(...boh, _chep*palle*!_ con 'ste volgarità, io mi fermo qui)


----------



## saltapicchio

Farsi il *culo* = farsi un *culo* tanto = fare molta fatica, lavorare allo stremo.

Bella *figa/sorca/gnocca* ecc ecc = donna o ragazza molto attraente (interessante l'identificazione dell'individuo donna con l'organo sessuale femminile mentre invece non si usa la stessa attinenza in chiave maschile)

Avere i *coglioni* girati = essere di cattivo umore 

L'avevo scritto prima, lo evidenzio correttamente:

Nascondersi dietro un *dito = *non arrendersi all'evidenza


----------



## tie-break

saltapicchio said:


> Bella *figa/sorca/gnocca* ecc ecc = donna o ragazza molto attraente (interessante l'identificazione dell'individuo donna con l'organo sessuale femminile mentre invece non si usa la stessa attinenza in chiave maschile)


 
E' vero 

Aggiungo che in genere il significato cambia totalmente (in peggio per gli uomini) basta pensare a :

una figona   (donna o ragazza molto attraente)
un cazzone  (uomo o ragazzo stupido, ingenuo)


----------



## saltapicchio

Simpatica poi la situazione contrapposta nella definizione di "stupido". 
Lo è il *mona *(quantomeno in Friuli, a Trieste e credo anche in Veneto) dove la parola indica l'organo sessuale femminile, ma a Roma lo è il *cazzo*ne o il *cazz*aro (con chiaro riferimento al pene). 

Finire con il sedere (o il *culo*) a terra = perdere tutto, fallire, rimanere senza soldi.

Penso sia tipicamente romana l'espressione "sono *cazzi* acidi" = sono guai = bisogna affrontare una situazione fastidiosa e di difficile risoluzione.


----------



## SunDraw

saltapicchio said:


> Penso sia tipicamente romana l'espressione "sono *cazzi* acidi" = sono guai = bisogna affrontare una situazione fastidiosa e di difficile risoluzione.


Sì, non la direi così in uso dalle mie parti come invece la versione "sono *cazzi* amari" che però mi sembra ormai un po' datata, sostituita dalla semplice "(e ora) sono *cazzi*!".


----------



## Amada

Parti animali:
avere la *coda* di paglia = essere suscettibili, permalosi
avere le *zampe* di gallina (rughe intorno agli occhi)
alzare la *cresta* = ostentare, diventare arrogante
abbassare la *cresta* = diventare umile
tirare fuori gli *artigli* = dimostrarsi impavido

Non avevo visto che c'è già similitudini animali
Mi scusino!


----------



## Juri

Ho trovato un pò trascurati - gli organi interni, come il *cervello,*
che uno puo' _non avere a posto_,averlo _balzano_ o addirittura _bacato _per il troppo _lambiccarselo_, o invece _agire secondo il proprio cervello_, avendolo _messo a partito_. Chi parla senza riflettere, ha il _cervello nella lingua_, oppure _non ce l'ha a casa_, sperando che qualche terrorista non glielo abbia addirittura _bruciato_.
Trascurato in parte pure il *fegato,* (che i romani prediligevano di animali ingrassati con i fichi= iècur ficàtum) che un fegatoso puo' _roderselo _o anche _mangiarsi il fegato_.Altrimenti si comporta invece un ragazzo di fegato, o _che ha fegato_.
Ricevendo una buona notizia, ti si possono _allargare i_ *polmoni, *oltre che il cuore.Chi ha lavorato tanto da sfiatarsi,ci ha _sputato i polmoni,o rimesso i polmoni. _
Di un uomo tronfio e' stato detto che e' una *vescica*_ piena di vento._
Qualcuno puo' essere _debole di_* reni,* oppure _dare un colpo di reni, _specie se sente _un brivido giu' per le reni, _o fuggire_ voltando le reni._
Non dimentichiamo i biliosi, che possono sentirsi _rodere dalla_ *bile,* se non addirittura_ crepar dalla bile._Alla persona magra _si contano le _*costole,* la polizia _sta alle costole_ dei mafiosi, senza neppure _spianar _loro _le costole._
Ci sarebbero ancora _nervi,_ _articolazioni, il torcibudella..._


----------



## SunDraw

Succhia*sangue* = sanguisuga = che pretende troppo economicamente dagli altri.


_Direttamente da:_
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=829194 

"andare a *capo*" = riprendere a scrivere dall'inizio di una nuova riga
"essere punto e a *capo*" = "essere da *capo* a dodici <i mesi dell'anno>" = non avere risolto nulla
"fare punto e a *capo*" = fermarsi/smettere e ricominciare (con altro, diversamente)
"(iniziare/riprendere/ricominciare) da *capo*" = ripartire dall'inizio <musica: ripetere>


_(integrazione)_

Per un *capello* = per un *soffio* = per un *pelo* = per il rotto della cuffia = per pochissimo.

Af*front*are, con*front*are...

*Bil*ioso = in*cazzo*so.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Date queste premesse... 


saltapicchio said:


> Avere i *coglioni* girati = essere di cattivo umore





SunDraw said:


> *Coglione* = testa di *cazzo* = stupido.


...aggiungo un uso locale della parola che circoscrive la parte anatomica:
- *Coglion*are (romanesco: cojonare) = prendere in giro

E poi, minima integrazione che forse è sfuggita a SunDraw (o forse ti è sfuggita solo la "grassettazione"  ):


SunDraw said:


> Per un *capello* = per un *soffio* = per un *pelo* = per il rotto della *cuffia* = per pochissimo.


Cuffia.

Alla prossima nefandezza,


----------



## saltapicchio

Vabbè...
a questo punto la scrivo:
"Rimanere a *cazzo* dritto" = non concludere, rimanere a metà strada (generalmente riferito a qualcosa di appassionante).
Direi che come espressione sia parecchio esplicativa 

Questa espressione l'ho sempre e solo sentita usare a Roma.


----------



## saltapicchio

A questo punto potrei fare un mix tra organi sessuali e parti anatomiche animali, detta così sembrerebbe una provocazione zoofila, in realtà, come potrete leggere, si tratta dell'ennesima espressione popolare (tipica di Roma).

Dicesi "fatta a *cazzo* di cane" di qualcosa fatta male, con imperizia, in maniera approssimata, poco accorta.

Alle superiori avevo un professore di topografia a cui piaceva usare l'espressione "ad penem segugi", commentando i nostri disegni tecnici. Premesso che era un emerito imbecille, non ho mai verificato se questa versione latina sia giusta o meno. Qualcuno può dirmelo?


----------



## SunDraw

saltapicchio said:


> ennesima espressione popolare (tipica di Roma).
> Dicesi "fatta a *cazzo* di cane" di qualcosa fatta male, con imperizia, in maniera approssimata, poco accorta.
> Alle superiori avevo un professore di topografia a cui piaceva usare l'espressione "ad penem segugi" ... non ho mai verificato se questa versione latina sia giusta o meno. Qualcuno può dirmelo?


Se una "rimanere a *cazzo* dritto", a parte forse averla già sentita, direi che dalle mie parti non gira molto, invece una "far le cose alla *cazzo* di cane" (anche solo "far le cose alla *cazzo*") la darei come comune, nazionale.
In quanto alla versione latina, la domanda andrebbe ovviamente girata nel forum apposito. Io butto lì (e mi fermo qui ) che l'avrei tradotta "mentula canis" "mentulae canis modo" con l'ablativo, significando "ad + accusativo" piuttosto: "in funzione di" "indirizzato a".


_Con l'occasione..._:

In *capo* al mondo = in luogo ben lontano.
In *capo* a N giorni = nel giro di N giorni = dopo N giorni.
Cosa fatta *capo* ha" = il dado è tratto = ormai è fatta (e si va avanti).
In*capo*nirsi = in*testa*rdirsi.
*Testa*rdo = cocciuto. 


_P.S._


Angel.Aura said:


> Cuffia
> Alla prossima nefandezza,


Nefandissima.


----------



## raffavita

Ciao a tutti.
Ma cosa si intende esattamente per "mordersi la lingua"?

Trattenersi dal dire qualcosa?

Grazie mille.

Raffuzza


----------



## Necsus

raffavita said:


> Ma cosa si intende esattamente per "mordersi la lingua"?


Ciao, Raffa. Sì, per quanto ne so, _impedirsi di parlare_. Oppure _pentirsi per qualcosa che si è detto_, come 'mordersi le mani' vuol dire pentirsi per qualcosa che (non) si è fatto (Treccani).


----------



## raffavita

Ciao Nec!!

Scusa il ritardo, mi sono ricordata oggi di questo thread.


Quindi va bene "si morse la lingua per quel che aveva detto?"

Grazieeeeee!

Raffuzza


----------



## Necsus

raffavita said:


> Ciao Nec!!
> 
> Scusa il ritardo, mi sono ricordata oggi di questo thread.
> 
> 
> Quindi va bene "si morse la lingua per quel che aveva detto?"
> 
> Grazieeeeee!
> 
> Raffuzza


 Ah, be'......
Direi di sì.
Preeego!


----------



## saltapicchio

Ho controllato il riepilogo, questa espressione non c'è:

"Ti si è seccata la *lingua*?" - si dice interpellando qualcuno che non riesce a rispondere ad una domanda.


----------



## harvester

Sporcarsi le *mani *: immischiarsi, intromettersi, trattare argomenti 'fastidiosi', lavorare...


----------



## giginho

saltapicchio said:


> A questo punto potrei fare un mix tra organi sessuali e parti anatomiche animali, detta così sembrerebbe una provocazione zoofila, in realtà, come potrete leggere, si tratta dell'ennesima espressione popolare (tipica di Roma).
> 
> Dicesi "fatta a *cazzo* di cane" di qualcosa fatta male, con imperizia, in maniera approssimata, poco accorta.
> 
> Alle superiori avevo un professore di topografia a cui piaceva usare l'espressione "ad penem segugi", commentando i nostri disegni tecnici. Premesso che era un emerito imbecille, non ho mai verificato se questa versione latina sia giusta o meno. Qualcuno può dirmelo?



Noi al liceo dicevamo: *cazzo di cane = mentula canis* che è la corretta traduzione latina dell'espressione italiana, sebbene non possa certificarne l'uso non ho  difficoltà ad immaginarmi Marziale che la utilizza a tutto spiano!


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao, Gigi.

Vedi qui: "Mentula canis" (alla lettera "cazzo di cane"). Traduzione in latino maccheronico del concetto di "tanto per fare", "alla carlona". Es. _Fare le cose "alla mentula canis"_.
L'espressione era comunque già stata citata da Sundraw (post #221).


----------



## giginho

Connie Eyeland said:


> Ciao, Gigi.
> 
> Vedi qui: "Mentula canis" (alla lettera "cazzo di cane"). Traduzione in latino maccheronico del concetto di "tanto per fare", "alla carlona". Es. _Fare le cose "alla mentula canis"_.
> L'espressione era comunque già stata citata da Sundraw (post #221).



Connie, io sono arrugginito in latino ma mentula canis non è maccheronico!

1. mentula è della prima 
2. alla cazzo di cane è un complemento di modo
3. in latino il complemento di modo si esprime con cum + ablativo; è possibile omettere il cum 
4. mentula è ablativo e non nominativo

ergo:

alla cazzo di cane = mentula canis

C.V.D. (sempre che non abbia ragionato mentula canis!)

P.S. non è alla mentula canis ma *mentula canis*!


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Certo, Gigi : è corretta grammaticalmente! Credo che il "maccheronico" della definizione si riferisca al fatto che questo modo di dire non esisteva in latino, è stato tradotta in tempi moderni dall'italiano in latino, quindi per un latino non avrebbe alcun senso (come quei modi di dire italiani tradotti alla lettera in inglese a scopo umoristico; sono corretti come struttura grammaticale, ma in inglese non hanno comunque senso).


----------



## giginho

Hai assolutamente ragione, Connie, ma io mi immagino che se lo dicessi a Marziale, quel cranio elettrico mi capirebbe al volo e, anzi, si dispiacerebbe di non averci pensato lui e ci scriverebbe subito un carme!

Comunque è vero, come dicevi tu, non ci sono prove documentali che certifichino l'uso di tale espressione nel latino classico né, tantomeno, nel latino tardo.


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Sono d'accordo con te che non ci andrebbe "alla" perché essendo _mentula_  ablativo include già in sé il senso della preposizione, ma di fatto poi in  italiano questa espressione viene usata spesso con la preposizione, come nell'esempio  citato sopra (preso dal dizionario di gergo che ho linkato) e anche in una citazione riportata da Necsus in questo thread (vedi post #9):


Necsus said:


> QUI:_ e la prof per tutta risposta:"QUESTA E` UNA AFFERMAZIONE ALLA  MENTULA CANIS....PER NON DIRE A PENE DI SEGUGIO..PER NON CADERE NEL  VOLGARE E DIRE A CAZZO DI CANE..."_


Praticamente in italiano viene usata sia con preposizione che senza.

Riguardo alla datazione, non penso che questo modo di dire risalga realmente all'epoca latina, ma che si tratti piuttosto di una moderna traduzione in latino fatta a mero scopo goliardico, anche perché mi pare un modo di dire relativamente recente (al Nord non mi sembra che fosse in uso prima degli anni '70; bisognerebbe sapere se invece a Roma, dove dovrebbe aver avuto origine, era in uso già da molto molto prima, tanto da rendere minimamente ipotizzabile una derivazione latina).


----------



## Sempervirens

Necsus said:


> Scrivendo l'intervento nella discussione 'dativo etico' mi sono reso conto di quanti modi di dire esistano riferiti a parti del nostro corpo. Provate a pensarci... Io comincio dall'alto, con alcuni che riguardano la testa:
> 
> - avere la testa dura
> - avere la testa fra le nuvole
> - avere la testa sul collo/sulle spalle
> - avere la testa vuota
> - averne fin sopra la testa
> - andare a testa alta
> - uscire/essere fuori di testa
> - fasciarsi la testa prima di essersela rotta
> - dare una lavata di testa
> - mangiare in testa a qualcuno
> - montarsi la testa
> - sbattere/dare la testa al muro
> - volere la testa di qualcuno
> - fare un testa a testa
> 
> ...e poi via via capelli, occhi, orecchi(e), naso, bocca e chi più ne ha più ne metta!



Ciao a tutti! Un po' in ritardo ma se i nomi composti sono ammessi allora perché non far conoscere alcune espressioni con "menadito" ?

Sapere a menadito/ Conoscere a menadito/...

Pure _capofitto _ci starebbe di diritto allora. Quindi,  buttarsi a capofitto...

Rovistando rovistando viene fuori anche ganascia e con quest'ultima mi verrebbe di formare questa frase: 
Ci fu chi pensava di saperla a menadito, poi si buttò a capofitto e si ruppe una ganascia. 

Sì, diamo la colpa al caldo! Qui ci sono 30 e passa gradi e 90% di umidità.   Si tropicaleggia di brutto! 

P.S  Comunque sono del parere che nella frase d'apertura ci sarebbe stato bene un accento chiuso su quella e. 
Dopotutto, Détti di corpo non è Dètti di corpo. 


S..V


----------

